# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Genesis Tren and test prop: real or fake

## Acidborg

Hey everyone,

Just got these today.

I checked the oil:

Tren : golden/yellow colour, yellow cap
Test prop: almost transparent oil, red cap

See pics.

Anyone know if this is g2g?

----------


## lovbyts

Never used them but they look quality if that means anything. Better than 99% of the UGL I have seen.

----------


## austinite

2010 is Legit, but underdosed. 

MFG date of 2012 doesn't make sense however, that would have to be UNIGEN, not Genisis, as they no longer produced this brand after 2010. (Unless they started up again but I havent heard)

----------


## vladan

Looks like the original Genesis. My source sells many products from Genesis and I've used them a few years. For a few days I will start with the cycle in which I will include Mix Product, great stuff by Genesis.

----------


## Itsmytime

> Looks like the original Genesis. My source sells many products from Genesis and I've used them a few years. For a few days I will start with the cycle in which I will include Mix Product, great stuff by Genesis.


would love to know how the cycle goes man. What combo will you be running at what dosage? And same question as Austinite they leftover bottles you had in the past from your source or you heard they started up again?

----------


## vladan

Mix Product is combination of 40 mg Trenbolone Acetate, 90 mg Nandrolone Decanoate and 120 mg Testosterone Compound (Sustanon ). It is best to take this combination EOD. As far as I know the original GENESIS ran their business from Singapore. Then, few years ago they moved in central Europe and from there come their products. I have Mix Product that was manufactured in 2010 and is valid until 2014.

----------


## Itsmytime

> Mix Product is combination of 40 mg Trenbolone Acetate, 90 mg Nandrolone Decanoate and 120 mg Testosterone Compound (Sustanon). It is best to take this combination EOD. As far as I know the original GENESIS ran their business from Singapore. Then, few years ago they moved in central Europe and from there come their products. I have Mix Product that was manufactured in 2010 and is valid until 2014.


Thanks for the info man really appreciate the detailed response. How long will the cycle be and what pct and also what safety subs will you be using througout the cycle?? sounds like an exciting cycle appreciate the feedback and hope its goin well for you man!

----------


## iBeast87

Hey how did this work out? I have the same prop and am trying to figure out if its legit or underdosed or bogus? Pm me please or reply here. I would pm you but it won't let me. Thanks man

----------


## jmata03

Hey iBeast87 did he ever follow up with you on his starting cycle?
I just found a source with Genesis..

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yup, just like what I had in my possession. 

It has to be counterfeit, there is no other way. Genesis no longer exists & is now unigen-lifesciences. 

Geez, counterfeits are still so common

----------


## Shinigami

Hey Guys ,, i see that your Genesis has the liquid sticker !! my friend brought me test pro and Stanazol from Ukraine but it has no stickers on the bottles ? are they fake ? there is a name of Genesis on the the top and the packet has the sticker 
so what do u think ?
i live right now in Libya and its so hard to find something real here !!

----------


## krask028

> 2010 is Legit, but underdosed. 
> 
> MFG date of 2012 doesn't make sense however, that would have to be UNIGEN, not Genisis, as they no longer produced this brand after 2010. (Unless they started up again but I havent heard)


Any idea how underdosed it is? To the OP, 99% positive what you have is the real deal from the real genesis. Like someone else stated, after '09-'10 genesis changed to unigen. The colored stripe on the front of the vial should also match the cap, at least I'm pretty sure on that bit. Good luck bro!

----------


## krask028

Just realized this was a pretty strong bump. Sorry about that.

----------


## imnotnatty

> Hey Guys ,, i see that your Genesis has the liquid sticker !! my friend brought me test pro and Stanazol from Ukraine but it has no stickers on the bottles ? are they fake ? there is a name of Genesis on the the top and the packet has the sticker <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=146302"/>
> so what do u think ?
> i live right now in Libya and its so hard to find something real here !!


Why not import gear from karachi? Or can't be all that difficult going from paki to lib? Or am I wrong?

----------

